# Quick thoughts on DL comparisons between these 2 bows



## JimCO (Nov 13, 2020)

I'm more of a numbers person when it comes to most things. If you can measure it, then you can set it up with some precision and repeatability. So I suppose in the case of setting up DL, the nuances of what's obviously or subtly right or wrong are lost on me when looking at the images, of going off the feel of each bow.

I'm trying to compare the DL between my Nexus 4 and V3X for 'suitability' or 'correctness' (or however you'd call it). I've attached a few photos that show both bows at full draw, and then an overlay image. In the overlay, I tried to align/match the bow hands.

Any thoughts on which bow/DL looks best?

Thanks!


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Since you are a NUMBERS person. Shoot at a 10 yd target, with a clean sheet of cardboard pinned to the cardboard.
Take a roll of duct tape and draw a HEAVY sharpie pen circle. Add a cross hair if you like.

Now use your 20 yd sight pin and fire a bareshaft at the heavy circle. Pull out the bareshaft and label the hole in the cardboard as "Bareshaft".

Now, using your 20 yd sight pin, fire a fletched arrow at the same heavy circle, 10 yds away. The hole for the FLETCHED arrow should be no more than 1/16th inch away from the BARESHAFT hole.

IF the holes are MORE than 1/16th inch apart, dump that draw length module size, and try another module size
until you CAN put two holes, only 1/16th inch apart.

Like this.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Since you are a NUMBERS person, here is another test....testing draw length at 29-inches (in spec)
testing draw length at 29.0625 inches (yes, just 1/16th inch LONGER draw length)
testing draw length at 29.125 inches (yes, now 1/8th inch LONGER draw length, out of spec on purpose)
and
testing draw length at 29.250 inches (yes now 1/4-inch LONGER draw length, out of spec on purpose.

WHY only test draw length in the LONGER than spec direction? HERE is why.



Super basic bow setup, just ONE long target length front stab.
Bow in spec, at 29-inches of draw length using a 29-inch module, draw length confirmed on a draw board.

So, 20 yards group size with the bow IN SPEC for draw length.



So, now (RH shooter) I fired a bareshaft at the same bullseye.



Bareshaft is missing 7-inches left...so, basically a nock RIGHT paper tear, if firing thru a paper tuner.
20 yds for a bareshaft provides MUCH more information than shooting paper at 3 yards. Errors in flight are MAGNIFIED.



TEST results at 29-inches of draw length.



TEST results at 29-1/16th inch of draw length. I shortened both cables to GROW the brace height 1/16th inch too long, out of spec, on purpose.

Bareshaft (fired twice) have moved position of impact nearly half way closer to the x-ring.



Bareshaft (again, fired twice) has now moved position of impact nearly 3/4 of the way closer to the x-ring.
TEST results for 29-1/8th inches of draw length.



Bareshaft again fired twice, has now moved position of impact to the 9-o'clock edge of the 10-ring at 20 yards.
TEST results for 29-1/4 inches of draw length.

NEW fletched group size.



Dial in the draw length, IN BETWEEN module sizes,
for tighter groups at 20 yards. THIS is your ultimate guide to draw length.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

First photo. My recommendations.










Drop right elbow. Will need a longer d-loop.
Drop the top of bow hand lower, so top of thumb matches tops of shoulders.
RIGHT shoulder is too high, so relax the right upper trapezius muscle. Right elbow needs come down.
Right shoulder/right collar bone needs come down.

Head needs to lean forwards, along with upper body. TIP of nose needs to run forwards 1-inch
so the right bow arm can drop down.

LONGER d-loop will help you relax DOWN, right elbow comes DOWN
right shoulder comes DOWN, and cuz the longer loop allows more STRETCH between right elbow and left hand,
the left arm can also swing DOWN.

I should be able to take a yardstick and lay on top of both shoulders and end of yardstick should hit TOP of thumb.
You will hold more steady with a LONGER loop, that allows TIP of right elbow to drop down 2-inches. 
(See Red Outline).


----------



## JimCO (Nov 13, 2020)

Nuts&Bolts-
Thank you!

I’m glad it’s Saturday. I’ve been testing all morning long with, changing stuff, double-checking bow specs, changing more stuff, etc.

Hoping to get to the bar shaft shooting before too long.

Thanks again for taking your time out and making several detailed responses!


jim


----------



## gsheetrock (Aug 23, 2012)

JimCO said:


> Nuts&Bolts-
> Thank you!
> 
> I’m glad it’s Saturday. I’ve been testing all morning long with, changing stuff, double-checking bow specs, changing more stuff, etc.
> ...


Alan will make you over think it. ……
just lean forward. It’ll help.


----------

